# Cp en AI



## nanou345 (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  j'ai besoin. De votre aide..
Je suis en AI depuis mars 22 sur 44 semaines.
La maman m'a payer fin mai 4 jrs acquis.
En décembre je pré s 1 semaines prévu au contrat. MAIS....
La maman me dis qu'elle déduira 2 jrs car de mars à mai j'ai acquis 4 jrs.
Je croyais qu'en AI on ne deduisais pas.
Aidez moi car la maman est sur que les 4 jrs acquis de mars à mai et pour mes futurs vacances... c'est la 1ere fois que je suis en AI je suis perdu


----------



## kikine (18 Décembre 2022)

non vous avez raison on ne déduit rien 
les 44 semaines payées par votre salaire ne représentent QUE les semaines travaillées, c'est bien pour ça que les cp sont a payer en + du salaire car justement ils ne sont pas payés au moment de leur pose donc rien a déduire

et perso si elle insiste et persiste a déduire ne serait ce qu'un euro de mon salaire je lui dit clairement que dans ce cas elle risque de se voir devant les prud'hommes


----------



## nanou345 (18 Décembre 2022)

Elle a dit qu'elle allait se renseigner,  j'espère que le ram va bien l'informer car eux ils sont pas top lol.
En faites ce que je comprend pas c'est pourquoi elle me dit que j'ai le droit a 4jrs par rapport au CP acquis de mars à mai? En faite elle pense que les 4jrs acquis de mars à mai sont à prendre pour après mai.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Décembre 2022)

Elle se croit où celle-là ? en AI vous avez calculé votre mensualisation que sur vos semaines travaillées ... donc elle veut déduire quoi ??? elle ne touche PAS à votre salaire et en plus elle va aller se renseigner au RAM ils sont parfois nuls et du côté du PE alors méfiez-vous !!! 😣je n'ai jamais eu de toute ma carrière de PE qui allaient se renseigner comme çà au RAM c'est récurrent ces demandes ...


----------



## Pioupiou (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
En AI on ne tient pas du décompte de cp puisque  ils ont été déduits de la mensualisation. Soit la totalité  des cp.
Déduire à nouveau serait  une double peine


----------



## nanou345 (18 Décembre 2022)

Ben ouai 😒😒 je la vois demain on verra ce qu'elle va me dire...
Après j'ai beau lui faire voir que même sur Google il disent pareil


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Décembre 2022)

Ne vous laissez pas intimider ... et quitte à vous déplacer au RAM si la ramette va dans son sens ... bonne fin de soirée !


----------



## nanou345 (18 Décembre 2022)

Merci à toutes 🙂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ce que je trouve curieux c'est que cette question ne se pose que maintenant..vos congés de cet été ? Ont bien été maintenus en salaire ? 
Combien de semaines aviez-vous travailler du début du contrat au 31 mai 2022 ? Avez-vous des enfants de moins de 15 ans ?


----------



## nanou345 (18 Décembre 2022)

Mon contrat n'a commencé que en mars 22. Et c'est mon 1er co.trat en AC


----------



## stephy2 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Au  début vous disiez être en AI et maintenant vous dîtes que c'est votre 1er contrat en AC 🤨. Donc c'est quoi une AI ou AC ??
EN AI les collègues vous ont répondu mais si c'est une AC effectivement il y a une déduction à faire!!! Mais si c'est le cas, je me pose la même question que GénéralMétal à savoir sur les congés d'été ??


----------



## Pioupiou (19 Décembre 2022)

Elle a fait une erreur de frappe car avec 44 semaines elle ne peut être que en AI.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui mars 2022. Avez-vous des enfants de moins de 15 ans ? Et combien de semaines ont été travaillées du début du contrat au 31 mai ?

4 jours me semblent peu sauf si semaines posées.
En Ai on acquiert 2.5 jours par tranche de 4 semaines travaillées.

4 jours acquis sur 3 mois c'est peu.

Et les congés de cet été @? Vous les avez posé ? C'est une obligation. 
Sur 44 semaines il y a 8 semaines de non  accueil dont vos 5 semaines de congés en temps. 

Qu'avez vous fait réellement ?
.


----------



## nanny mcfee (19 Décembre 2022)

Je dirais la même chose de mars à mai je compte 8 jours de cp  si ce sont des mois complet bien sur


----------



## nanou345 (19 Décembre 2022)

Alors désolé j'ai fait faute de frappe c'est bien une AI et cette été j'ai été en arrêt ! Depuis fin jusqu'à septembre donc pas pris de vacances !!!


----------



## nanou345 (19 Décembre 2022)

*depuis fin mai


----------



## Griselda (19 Décembre 2022)

Sinon elle lit la CCN et elle comprendra d'elle même.
Sinon elle reprends le calcul qui a été fait pour établir la mensu et se rendra compte que normalement chaque mois elle te paie uniquement sur la base du nombre de semaines annuelles prévu d'accueil de l'enfant, hors tes CP ou autres absences programmées.


----------



## nanou345 (19 Décembre 2022)

Oui merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Décembre 2022)

Il va quand même falloir poser vos 5 semaines !  Et avant la date anniversaire du contrat qui plus est ! Sinon la régularisation de salaire risque d'être importante.


----------



## nanou345 (19 Décembre 2022)

Ba mes vacances ont déjà été posé au contrat. 3 semaines été 1 à Noël et 1 en mai. Mais justement je me posais la question... mes 3 semaines d'été n'ont pas été prise vu que j'ai été en arrêt. Comment sa se passe?


----------



## Syl32 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, à vérifier avec les collègues mais je dirais que si vous étiez en arrêt, il vous reste encore ces congés à poser. L'arrêt de travail ne remplace pas les congés et ne les annule pas non plus. Donc soit vous les prenez soit elle vous les paie avec la régularisation.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Décembre 2022)

nanou345 a dit: 


> Ba mes vacances ont déjà été posé au contrat. 3 semaines été 1 à Noël et 1 en mai. Mais justement je me posais la question... mes 3 semaines d'été n'ont pas été prise vu que j'ai été en arrêt. Comment sa se passe?


vous étiez en arrêt sur vos 3 semaines déduites au calcul?  si c'est le cas l'employeur de l'AI ne vous doit rien,puisque vous avez déduis ces semaines au calcul, et qu'il vous paie vos congés payé fin mai .


----------



## nanou345 (21 Décembre 2022)

D'accord merci


----------



## nanou345 (21 Décembre 2022)

Donc fin mais je compte quand même mais 3 semaines même si jetais en arrêt?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Décembre 2022)

Elles doivent être reportées.

Vous n'avez toujours pas dit combien de semaines vous avez travaillé du début du contrat au 31 mai.


----------



## nanou345 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bon... la maman a tel à pajemploi employeur il lui ont dit d'enlever 2 jrs de mon salaire car j'ai acquis que 4jrs du début de contrat à mai 22. 
Je suis perdu j'essaye d appeler le droit du travail biensur sa répond pas


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Donnez nous les informations précises et on vous dira exactement le s jours acquis


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Décembre 2022)

Pajemploi n'y connaît absolument rien.

combien de semaines travaillées entre le début du contrat et le 31 mai 2022.

Cela fait plusieurs fois que je vous pose la question pour connaître réellement le nbr de jours à rémunérer. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, rien à déduire sur vos semaines de non accueil !


----------

